# Speedfan zeigt falsche Temperatur an



## Tederean (7. Februar 2015)

Moin Leute,

ich habe schon seit längerm ein Problem mit SpeedFan. Die CPU Temperatur beträgt laut dem Programm -60 Grad Celsius. Da ich nicht mit flüssigem Stickstoff kühle und auch alle anderen Tools dort einen deutlich realistischeren Wert von ~30 Grad Celsius anzeigen frage ich mich jetzt, wie ich das Problem lösen kann. Mit googeln bin ich leider am Ende und eine Alternative (zur Lüftersteuerung und abschalten von Lüftern) konnte ich auch nicht finden. 

Kann mir jemand bei dem Problem weiterhelfen?

LG Tederean


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Februar 2015)

Das Problem liegt an Speedfan selbst weil es nunmal wenig bis nicht gepflegt wird und sehr häufig entsprechende Auslesefehler hat. Du kannst daran nichts ändern, das ist Sache der Speedfan-Programmierer.

Dir bleiben die Möglichkeiten einfach ignorieren (der AUslesefehler macht nichts kaputt) oder falls du die Lüfter nach der CPU-Temperatur regeln willst das entweder per externer Lüftersteuerung oder mit der Lüftersteuerung die dein UEFI/BIOS  bietet zu machen.


----------



## Tederean (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo Incredible Alk,



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> falls du die Lüfter nach der CPU-Temperatur regeln willst



Genau das ist mein Problem  Irrsinnigerweise konnte SpeedFan die CPU Temperatur unter Windoof 7 noch auslesen, jetzt wo ich auf Windoof 8.1 umgestiegen bin (bei gleicher Hardware) wird der falsche Wert angezeigt. Liegt dann warscheinlich an den Mobo Treibern, ich musste für mein Asus P88P67 Deluxe neue Treiber verwenden, da die alten nicht mit Windows 8 kopatibel waren. FanXpert für mein Mobo oder eine Hardwaremäßige Lüftersteuerung (außer das aquaero) können mir leider nicht das bieten was ich suche: Ich möchte meine Gehäuselüfter zur Semipassiven Kühlung verwenden, also die Lüfter temperaturabhängig  abschalten, da ich viel Wert auf eine geringe Lautstärke im Idle lege. Und das kann meinen Wissens nach nur Speedfan oder halt die Zusatzsoftware, die dem Mainboard begefügt ist, aber die unterstüzt kein Abschalten des Lüfters.

Falls doch jemand eine geeignete Software kennt, lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Februar 2015)

Ja, das wird dann wohl an den für Speedfan unbekannten Treibern liegen. Ich wüsste kein anderes Programm das sowas kann - Speedfan bräuchte eben ein entsprechendes Update, das kann aber leider dauern.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2015)

Soo selten sind die Beta-Updates von Speedfan gar nicht. Vielleicht hilft ja die aktuelle Beta schon.

Normalerweise nutzt Speedfan aber keine Hersteller Treiber sondern geht direkt auf den SM Bus, ich würde das Problem daher eher direkt beim Zusammenspiel mit Win8 suchen. Mal als Admin gestartet?

Zur Regelung:
Regel doch nach den Kerntemperaturen. Die Grenzwerte dürften zwar etwas anders sein und der Verlauf ist etwas Flotter aber im großen und ganzen sind die ja doch proportional zum "CPU" Wert.


----------



## Tederean (7. Februar 2015)

Bei SpeedFan 4.51 beta4 tritt das gleiche Problem auf, auch wenn ich als Admin starte.


----------



## mattinator (7. Februar 2015)

Wird immer derselbe negative Wert ausgelesen oder stimmt der Wert nicht ? In der Speedfan-Konfiguration kannst Du auch einen Offset konfigurieren.


----------



## Tederean (7. Februar 2015)

@mattinator Der Wert beträgt immer exakt -60 Grad.


----------



## mattinator (7. Februar 2015)

Da lässt sich mit dem Offset wenig machen. Dann den Tip von *Olstyle* nutzen oder direkt mit dem Entwickler von SpeedFan Kontakt aufnehmen. Habe ich auch schon einmal genutzt, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Tederean (14. Februar 2015)

Ich habe  jetzt versucht,  die Lüftersteuerung nach den einzelnden Core's auszurichten, allerdings gibt es auch da diverse Probleme. Zuerst einmal kann ich nicht in den Modus Software Controlled schalten, da es dieser bei mir nicht vorhanden zu sein scheint (siehe Anhang). Wenn ich auf Manual stelle und eine Lüfterkurve konfiguriere (mit 0 RPM bis 50 Grad) dann schaltet Speedfan sofort auf 100%, wenn diese Grenze überschitten wird, ich hatte allerdings nur 50% eingestellt.

Ich bin schon am Überlegen, ob ich mir nicht einfach eine Hardware Lösung aneignen sollte, wo man die Lüfter per Software steuern kann. Das NZXT Grid+ sieht vielversprechend aus, bleibt nur die Frage ob man dort die Lüfter einzeln steuern und auch abschalten kann. Da ist google leider nicht sehr Informativ...


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2015)

Wenn du eine separate Lüftersteuerung willst die wirklich was taugt sind eigentlich nur die aus dem Wakü-Bereich sinnvoll (BigNG, Aquaero NT etc.).


----------



## Adi1 (14. Februar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du eine separate Lüftersteuerung willst die wirklich was taugt sind eigentlich nur die aus dem Wakü-Bereich sinnvoll (BigNG, Aquaero NT etc.).



Nö, es gibt auch schon brauchbare Modelle im LuKü-Sektor BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" LÃ¼ftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland .


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2015)

Ist die frei konfigurierbar? Sieht für mich wie ein stumpfer Regler auf Zieltemperatur aus und dafür wäre sie verdammt teuer.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Februar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist die frei konfigurierbar?



Ja, mit dieser Software geht das problemlos Phoebetria | Software control for the BitFenix Recon fan controller. .


----------

